# help



## jentrixy (Dec 7, 2009)

sadly n suddnly my girl chipmunk has died a couple of days ago vet says there was nothing he could do she had been sleepy for weeks not eating much but my boy one is realy sad and feeling loanly even took him vet hes healthy but hes still not back to normal is he greeving still should i get him another freind how can i cheer him up hes soo sad he looks like hes crying witch makes e sad:nonod::nonod::nonod:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

i'd get him another friend though of the same sex that way you won't have babies.
but do intro's carefully say in your bathroom with the door shut and so you can supervise.
you would prob need a spare cage incase things don't go to plan but it could take weeks for your male to accept another friend.

then again saying that we had a male chipmunk years and years ago on his own.

i know on the reptile forum in the domestic classified section people sometimes have some for sale!

sorry about your little oneRIP


----------



## jentrixy (Dec 7, 2009)

thanks for advice deffently somthing to think about x


----------

